# Feeder Pig Costs



## Mark T (Jan 7, 2003)

When you buy feeder pigs, what do they cost?

I had a farmer quote me a price of $65 for forty pound weaners. I thought this was way too high since the local livestock market is selling hogs between 126 and 191 pounds for $49/hundredweight. Hell, I could buy one of the larger pigs for that much.

So what does everybody pay? How much do your piglets generally weigh when you buy them?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

#2 Feeder pigs on the market were around 80 to 82 cents per lb about a week ago if my memory is correct. Feeder pigs are generally in the 40 to 50 lb bracket.


----------



## pjd (Dec 17, 2004)

I pay $35 to $50 each depending on the quality. I could get them cheaper at the auction but I prefer to buy them directly from the raiser so I can see mamma and siblings and the condition they were raised in and whether or not they are healthy and of good stock. At the auction you take the chance of buying a bad pig or getting a good pig that has been exposed to stuff at the auction. You didn't say what breed he was selling, some cost more than others.


----------



## Siryet (Jun 29, 2002)

I am paying $40.00 for three/four week old piglets with tail docked, castrated, teeth clipped and iron shots.
I pay this because for three years I have raised very good pork and cost effective feed to meat converson rate.
The place I buy from is clean and has a great reputation.

I guess I could get some cheaper but I don't want to take a chance.


----------



## bethlaf (May 26, 2004)

$45-$65 depending on size, we adveritse them as organic, as they are. We sell out before the pig farrows every time.One sow is extremely long and if her lets are similar in look we charge a litttle more for those, as extra bacon pigs.



_Neal


----------



## RedneckWoman (Jun 10, 2004)

Three years ago I was getting $35/head for six week old feeders now I am getting $70/head ($45 for 4H) and they are usually gone within one week of running the ad. Everyone else here (the few to be found that is) is selling for that price also. At the livestock auctions here feeder pigs go for $60-$80/head and butchering hogs go for about $50/head lol.


----------



## bethlaf (May 26, 2004)

we went to auction last sat, and 20-25 lb piglets went for 30-37.00 each , but theres that risk of where it came from , etc.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Generally feeder pigs will sell for about 2 times the pound price that finished hogs bring per pound. I will not pay more than twiced finished hogs per pound prices for I know that my input costs will exceed the sales price resulting in a loss. This is just a rule-of-thumb to assist in my establishing a basis. Remember, your 220 to 240 lb. market hog (butcher hog) will consist of the following with purchased supplies.....Feeder pig price + 600 pounds corn + 150 protein + water + shelter/containment + your time. Anyplace in there that you can lower the cost is where you come out ahead.


----------



## Paul72 (Mar 13, 2005)

I have seen feeders for sale in my area for $40-50, We bought 4 feeders for our children, to go to the fair and show with, these we paid $85 a piece although these were from a registered herd and the a.i. came from Indiana. We also added 3 gilts to our farm this year which came from a reputable herd in minnesota and we 
paid $100 a piece. These 3 will be used for my son's breeding program for feeders and show pigs. So, for a good general feeder $65 is not extreme, if their bloodlines are very good then not too bad at least for our area.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Forty to sixty dollars depending on size and quality.


----------

